# Robotic pill camera



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Robot combined with swallowable camera could give docs a better look inside the small intestine:http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/05150/512648.stm


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)




----------

